# LFTS 11/19



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Waiting in the truck till daylight to still hunt to where i want to sit. Drove around to all my hunting spot this morning trying to decide where to sit. All were empty. Never seen that before during firearm season.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Sunshinetim said:


> Well think I ruined my morning hunt. 🤣. Damn windows froze shut made hella noise and had to put my heater in front of it to get it open. Oh well I'm here all day


You have time for things to settle. You'll be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m my elevated shack with a mug of coffee and a buddy heater. Gonna let the old Marlin 30-30 bark on a good doe if one wanders by. If not, I’ll sip my coffee and enjoy the scenery. 22* here in Newaygo county with another fresh couple inches of snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

It's damn near time guys.

Good luck!


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm out and cold already lol

Doubled up on gear and hand warmers. Good luck today fellas!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

All set in a blind we call the Schnitzel Hause. Made from a shipping container that came from Germany. Closeable windows would be nice! Looks like the temp dropped 4 degrees. Now feels like 8 degrees. Come on big Louie!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

She’s a crisp one this morning.
good luck all


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Set up on the ground in Lake Co, looking for anything legal essentially. Good luck all!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in as well as 3 others in camp! My lucky son is sitting with my wife in our best blind overlooking a big bedding area. I decided I would take the longest walk possible to the very back corner of the property this morning. Cut quite a few sets of fresh tracks in the snow so hopefully they will come back through today at some point. I’m here all day unless I run out of propane and get cold….then I’ll just move to the next closest blind! 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I’m in for the morning hunt. Looks like I have a hot doe with at least on decent buck in tow running around based on overnight camera activity. A little brisk with about six inches of snow on the ground here in Montcalm county.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Mornings like this remind me I need to clean my 18k but blue flame.... Buddy works but ain't the same


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Back in my favorite spot. Yesterday was one of my all time best sits with the number of bucks chasing does...passed some good ones. 2 of my targets were on cell cam here all nite. Cold and breezy this morning. Still 20 minutes or so until shooting light here. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Couple fawns bedding up against the screen in the back. Hopefully this storm gets them up and moving today when the sun comes out


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

MrFysch said:


> Back in my favorite spot. Yesterday was one of my all time best sits with the number of bucks chasing does...passed some good ones. 2 of my targets were on cell cam here all nite. Cold and breezy this morning. Still 20 minutes or so until shooting light here. Good luck guys and gals.


Looking forward to a pic of one of those UP bruisers.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Brrrrrrrrrr. Crunchy walk in. But I’m in.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Sitting in a treestand has me questioning my life choices right now. New guy showed last night hope he shows up soon.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

It's breezy and brisk in my treestand. Saw 5 dnf's here last night, hoping they lure a big one in before I turn full popsicle. Stay warm boys!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

heater kicked in a bit early today.
no pics on camera, cut a couple tracks on way clised all but one window in the pop up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Wife and son made it up yesterday. They headed out to the box blind, so I’m hanging with the dogs in the cabin. Already took a 7pt on Nov 16. It’s their turn! I saw another 7pt yesterday morning, but let it go with hopes of one of them taking it.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I was going to be on the farm in Cass at daylight, but wasn't crazy about taking the drive down at 4:00am not knowing the road conditions. Figured I'd take a close look at the weather and take my time...hunt this afternoon and tomorrow morning. How are the roads out there in West/SW Mi???


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Kudos to you maniacs sitting exposed in tree stands!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I was going to be on the farm in Cass at daylight, but wasn't crazy about taking the drive down at 4:00am not knowing the road conditions. Figured I'd take a close look at the weather and take my time...hunt this afternoon and tomorrow morning. How are the roads out there in West/SW Mi???


kent county are ice. driving was ok comming to a stop was another thing.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

First visitor.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

wildcoy73 said:


> kent county are ice. driving was ok comming to a stop was another thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Opening day in Tuscaloosa. I'm the only hunter on a 250 acre lease watching a greenfield. According to the leaseholders who are all on a high fence hunt its been slow due to a bumper crop of acorns. Rut doesn't get going till Christmas. And it's freezing out. Literally. 32 degrees.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm out in a blind here in the UP. All ready have deer moving this morning. I saw 12 yesterday but only 1 small buck .


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

It’s the first Saturday of gun season and not even 50 posts at 7:45. I know it’s cold but I think some guys may need to lose their man card


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only thing today that is reminiscent of past firearm seasons is the sudden disappearance of deer. No shooting, no orange blobs off in the distance, a terriblely slow lfts.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Buck down!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job on the buck! Deer gotta eat (soybeans) and deer gotta breed!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

this is unbelievable today.
Public land in kent county, first weekend of the season, and not a single shot heard or taken at 7:53 am.
I have seen one deer since the 15th, same location during bow was multiple of deer each set.
So all this snow and sudden freeze lock the deer down?
i went from 50 to 75 pics a day down to almost none. had a few the other night, and a pic of the doe i took on the 2nd day.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Horseshoe said:


> Buck down!
> View attachment 867479


Awesome! Congrats Jeff!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Horseshoe said:


> Buck down!
> View attachment 867479


Beautiful picture and beautiful buck. Congrats. I bet those standing beans are a huge attraction in this weather and looks like they’re gonna be in that field for quite awhile.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

ReeseHunter said:


> It’s the first Saturday of gun season and not even 50 posts at 7:45. I know it’s cold but I think some guys may need to lose their man card


As I sit at home this morning knowing that all the Deer will be coming into my place to bed for tonight's hunt. I was going to leave the heat on for this morning but figured the noise was to detrimental walking out. Sure is nice leaving the heat on and putting on the smoking jacket and slippers while in the blind at 5:45 in the morning!

How is the fresh air out there for the tree huggers? 😳


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Horseshoe said:


> Buck down!
> View attachment 867479


Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Just heard 1st shot of the morning. Crazy quiet. Visibility is low










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


Horseshoe said:


> Buck down!
> View attachment 867479


 Congrats!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Horseshoe said:


> Buck down!
> View attachment 867479


Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Little Jet #1 got her first buck tonight!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

1morebite said:


> Tagged out!
> Work to do!
> View attachment 867641


Fantastic job congrats! That is a great buck.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

JasonSlayer said:


> The combine paid off for my stepson tonight
> View attachment 867671


Nice one young man


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I'll do a write up when I get time but here is first glance. Can't find a pic to do him any justice. He's got 6" of mass
> View attachment 867649


Congrats shrooms looking forward to the write up and more pics! Well done my friend awesome job.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Jet08 said:


> Little Jet #1 got her first buck tonight!
> View attachment 867682


Congrats Little Jet. Good looking buck.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats to the Little Jet!
Nice buck?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jet08 said:


> Little Jet #1 got her first buck tonight!
> View attachment 867682


That is a great buck and a great picture! Congrats to Little Jet #1 so awesome!! Well done.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

JasonSlayer said:


> The combine paid off for my stepson tonight
> View attachment 867671


Congrats to your stepson on getting it done! Great job young man great buck.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

JasonSlayer said:


> The combine paid off for my stepson tonight
> View attachment 867671


Congrats to your son!
Nice job!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jet08 said:


> Little Jet #1 got her first buck tonight!
> View attachment 867682


Congrats, nice buck !


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

JasonSlayer said:


> The combine paid off for my stepson tonight
> View attachment 867671


Congrats ,nice buck.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Coldest bow hunting weather I think I ever been out in. But this fella was up and moving…..not anymore 








And of course the celebratory Reese 3 pak peanut butter cups 








Congrats to all who were successful today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jet08 said:


> Little Jet #1 got her first buck tonight!
> View attachment 867682


Congrats Hads!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I heard a shot in the direction of my daughter. The 8pt we’ve been seeing may have met his maker. He fell at the got up and fell in about 25’ then crashed off. Broadside at 50 yards. I’m hoping for a short track job. I told her to sit tight and I would be over before dark. Currently I have 4 DNFs feeding in the rye plot and she has 6. Update after dark or whenever we have signal.


Well?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

220# live 182# dressed My daughters buck from yesterday


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice shooting young lady. That's a dandy!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

